# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Jongen 19 jaar, ernstige insomnia

## Joren

Zie hier een soort van dagboek van mijn voorbije jaar.

Mei 2010 jaar:
Toen naar de dokter geweest. Klachten omtrent slapen; niet in slaap kunnen vallen + wakker worden en dan niet meer kunnen slapen. Er werd toen bij de dokter gezegd dat het pas een echt probleem is als m'n schoolresultaten eronder zouden leiden. 

Dat was toen nog niet rechtstreeks het geval omdat ik nog altijd een beetje kon leren en goede resultaten haalde ook al was ik enorm moe. Even later ging ik wel sommige dagen niet meer naar school, omdat ik eens een nacht echt niets had geslapen. Toen ben ik een halve Nestrolan beginnen nemen en dit voor 1 tot 1,5 maand en daarna ben ik beginnen afbouwen. Dit hielp zeer goed, maar toch had ik het gevoel zeer afwezig te zijn en me wazig te voelen (alsof ik de heletijd door een raam keek of alsof er zich een film voor me afspeelde). Ik merkte ook nogal fel dat ik hartkloppingen kreeg, maar toen ik stopte met Nestrolan verdwenen die weer. Ik weet dan ook dat dit één van de bijwerken van Nestrolan is.

In de grote vakantie:
Na afgebouwd te hebben met Nestrolan ging het weer een heletijd goed, ik kon terug normaal slapen tot eind oktober ongeveer. 

Van eind oktober tot begin half december:
Zéér slecht geslapen. Het gaat hier over rond 11, 12uur gaan slapen en om 4, 5, 6uur pas in slaap vallen, of hélemaal niet. Ik ben dan ook sommige dagen niet naar de les kunnen gaan omdat ik helemaal niets waard was.

Door dit slaapgebrek kon ik op school ook totaal niet opletten. Ik ben ook een paar keer naar de psychiater geweest i.v.m. met wat ik zou doen op school, ik wilde nl. een andere richting gaan doen. Ik heb hem toen ook verteld over mijn slaapprobleem en hij raadde me Remergon aan, maar dat zag mijn papa niet zitten (aangezien hij hier slechte ervaringen mee had). Ook de dokter vond dit maar niets. Toen ben ik een week later toch maar weer Nestrolan in beginnen nemen. Weer hartkloppingen en wazig kijken/zijn, maar liever dat dan NIET kunnen slapen. 

Toch was ik aan het denken: als ik heel mijn leven deze medicatie moet innemen dat kan dan toch niet gezond zijn. En dit ben ik ook helemaal niet van plan. Ik wil dringend weten wat er aan de hand is, want dit is voor mij echt NIET normaal.

Voorbij half december (2010):
Toen weer 2 à 3 weken zonder medicatie geslapen, alles ging weer even goed.

17de januari tot 23 januari (2010):
weer slaapproblemen, weer Nestrolan
Nacht voor mijn examen weer slecht geslapen, ik wilde zonder medicatie proberen te slapen. Dit was geen goed idee, ik heb toen pas tegen 2uur Nestrolan genomen. 1 deel was mondeling ik heb de leerkracht enkele keren gevraagd om zijn vraag te herhalen op dat het mijn ene oor in en het andere uit ging. Terwijl dit een heel simpele vraag was. Ik wist namelijk op voorhand al dat hij deze zou stellen. Ik kon me gewoon niet concentreren. Het had niets te maken met een black-out. 

Nacht van 22 op 23 januari en van 23 op 24 januari:
Nog eens zonder medicatie geprobeerd, ook om in te schatten hoe erg mijn slaapprobleem nog was.
Deze nachten heb ik weer amper geslapen, de laatste nacht was ik wat later gaan slapen (1uur). Ik ben toen pas tegen 5uur half 6 in slaap gevallen en wakker geworden tegen half 9. En toen niet meer kunnen in slaap vallen.

Ik vind dat ik zo echt niet langer kan leven, en ik wil ook niet heel mijn leven medicatie nemen en mij niet normaal slecht voelen van die medicatie. Ik vermoed echt dat er iets meer aan de hand is. 

Vanaf 24 januari 2010 tot 2 februari: 
naar de dokter geweest en neem nu Trazolan, eerst leek het goed te werken. Maar nu duurt het zelfs enkele uren voordat ik inslaap val met 1 pilletje EN ik voel mij zeer slecht de dag erna. Geen concentratie, totaal in een andere wereld leven. Nog nooit meegemaakt

Nacht van 3 februari op 4 feb en van 4 of 5 feb:
Geprobeerd zonder medicatie, gevolg 55uur niet geslapen! Na die 55uur ben ik 45min in slaap gevallen en toen weer 3uur wakker gebleven. Toen het s avonds was heb ik toch maar medicatie genomen en ben ik dan ook in slaap gevallen.

6 februari tot 21 februari:
Nestrolan terug innemen. (een heel pilleke want half werkt niet meer)

Nacht van 21 op 22 februari:
Een halve Trazolan geprobeerd samen met een halve Nestrolan. Redelijk geslapen maar de volgende dag zeer slecht gevoel gehad.

Nacht van 22 op 23 en van 23 op 24 februari:
Halve Nestrolan geprobeerd, maar niet in slaap gevallen en dan heb ik voor het eerst Remergon 15mg genomen. Zeer snel in slaap gevallen, maar de volgende dag voelde ik me een zombie zonder hersenen. Ik kon op school 3 maal 5 seconde per les van 2uur volgen voor de rest van de tijd was ik seconde na seconde dood aan het gaan en leefde ik in mijn eigen wereldje. De dag erna nog eens geprobeerd zonder Nestrolan en het resultaat was hetzelfde. Ik voelde me wel een mongool die niet meer wist wat hij 10 seconden geleden gezegd had. Dit was ook erg frustrerend. Ik heb me echt nog nooit zo hard opgejaagd

Nacht van 24 op 25 februari:
Na Remergon geprobeerd te hebben en mij dagen fysiek en mentaal zeer slecht te voelen hebben mijn ouders nog eens een afspraak gemaakt voor naar de psychiater te gaan. Ik vond dit zelf een goed idee ook al wilde ik eerst niet gaan. Deze heeft me 2 nieuwe pilletjes meegegeven die ik eens moest proberen. De eerste nacht heb ik Seroquel geprobeerd, ik viel toen pas na 2 uur in slaap en voelde mij de dag erop weer enorm slecht. Ik wist dan al direct dat ik die medicatie nooit meer ging proberen.

Nacht van 25 op 26 februari:
Vol hoop geprobeerd om in slaap te vallen met Etumine 40 mg (halve). Na anderhalf uur was ik nog steeds wakker, ik voelde me niet bepaald vermoeid door deze medicatie, wel heb ik meerdere angstaanvallen gehad deze nacht. Dit had ik nog nooit eerder meegemaakt en wist dan ook niet direct wat er aan de hand was. Na een tijdje heb ik dan maar besloten om een halve Nestrolan te nemen en daarmee ben ik dan weer in dromeland gekomen. De volgende dag was ik weer beroerd als nooit ervoren. Ook ben ik deze dag tot de conclusie gekomen dat ik elke dag opnieuw zeg dat die dag de ergste ooit was. Elke dag moet ik meer en meer moeite doen om mij op iets te focussen, om een gesprek aan te gaan.

Van 26 februari tot 6 maart:
Wachten tot ik mijn hersenscans moet doen (18/03). Tot dan ben ik van plan Nestrolan in te blijven nemen

Het valt mij nu serieus op dat ik vaak niet meer weet wat ik wou zeggen, of dat ik gesprekken niet kan volgen, of dat ik niet uit mijn woorden kom.

28 februari:
Slaapkliniek Leuven (vroeger dan verwacht).

6 maart tot 11 maart:
Anderhalf pilletje Nestrolan, want een heel pilletje hielp niet meer.

Nacht van 11 op 12 maart:
Eerst uitslag slaapkliniek gekregen, ze vermoeden dat ik een soort depressie heb. Ik vraag me dan wel af hoe ik die gekregen heb (vorig jaar). Ook heb ik deze nacht voor het eerst Valdoxan geprobeerd. Ik heb wel wat geslapen, een uur of 2. Maar toch lijkt het middel nog niet echt voldoende te helpen. Hopelijk zal het deze nacht wat beter gaan..

Nacht van 12 op 13 maart:
Deze nacht niets geslapen, geen seconde De medicatie lijkt duidelijk niet zwaar genoeg, ook denk ik (net als mijn omgeving) dat ik niet eens een depressie heb. Nu wacht ik nog tot vrijdag voor de MRI en EEG. Ik ga proberen deze nacht op te blijven en de nachten erna ook, tot ik instort. Anders word ik toch niet au serieux genomen. Ik beklaag mij dan ook de medische wereld ten zeerste!



Ik heb hier serieus over nagedacht ik heb een paar zaken gevonden die hier misschien iets mee te maken zouden kunnen hebben.

1) Ik sta elke dag op met slijmen in mijn keel en ik heb nogal veel last van snot in mijn neus (vooral als ik opsta, maar ook door de dag). Dit is al zo van Januari vorig jaar en hiervoor ben ik ook eens naar de dokter geweest, hij zei dat dit waarschijnlijk van een allergie was dit is nu sinds kort bevestigt, maar zelfs met neusverstuiver heb ik nog veel slijmen.

2) Melkallergie: ik ben enkele jaren geleden ook eens naar de dokter geweest, omdat ik altijd buikpijn kreeg als ik melk dronk of iets met melk in. Dit is nog steeds het geval, maar dit vind ik niet zo erg. Ik haal het enkel maar aan, moest het er toch iets mee te maken kunnen hebben. (paar dagen zonder melk geprobeerd, hielp niet)

3) Stress, iedereen waartegen ik dit in min of meerdere mate gezegd heb denkt dat dit de oorzaak is. Maar ik denk eigenlijk van niet. Als ik ga slapen voel ik me altijd heel moe, ik denk niet persé aan iets waar ik me druk om maak, maar toch is er ineens een click die ik duidelijk voel en dan lijk ik klaarwakker te worden en niet meer te kunnen slapen. Ook geloven sommige niet dat ik een GANSE nacht niet geslapen heb, toch ben ik er zeker van dat ik tussendoor dan NIETS geslapen heb. Ik vind dit dan ook zeer frustrerend als ik niet begrepen word.

4) Schildklier: heb al bloed laten trekken in mei, ze hebben toen niets gevonden. Ook dit laat ik deze week nog eens testen.

5) Ik fitness sinds 2 jaar nogal zwaar, misschien heeft het daarmee te maken

6) Een te kort aan Melatonine?

7) Ik heb wat opgezocht over een 'manie.' Na enkele testen (op internet) gedaan te hebben zou het wel eens kunnen dat ik deze bipolaire stoornis heb.

Als allerlaatste hebben ze mij aangeraden om groepssessies met een slaappsycholoog te volgen. Ook hier heb ik zéér weinig vertrouwen in



Ik weet het is een hele boterham, hopelijk was het een beetje duidelijk en kan u mij misschien helpen/tips geven!

Ik dank u!


Joren

----------

